# How much would you charge to...



## nikolas (Dec 24, 2014)

... copy the 1st book of the Well Tempered Clavier (Bach), onto Finale/Sibelius.

For such a work my guess is that extensive research would also be needed, to get the best possible results, but regardless of that, what would a copyist charge?

PM me if feeling unwilling to share in public.

Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## nikolas (Dec 24, 2014)

That's roughly 120 pages of piano music that's multilayered, but not much else (so not much trouble, without chords, which makes things even easier), yet with plenty of markings to be done, along with all the details which need to be noted (which are plenty).


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd say around $1000 for just the basic notation and quite a bit more if you want the work of an engraver.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, I might seem silly (since I always do the full job in my publishing house (www.musica-ferrum.com). What do you mean by "basic notation" vs "engraver"?

Thanks, btw!


----------



## pkm (Dec 24, 2014)

nikolas @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Ok, I might seem silly (since I always do the full job in my publishing house (www.musica-ferrum.com). What do you mean by "basic notation" vs "engraver"?
> 
> Thanks, btw!



Note entry vs. page layout.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 24, 2014)

ok. Fully understood.

Definitely looking for the finished product then, and thus a full engraver's work!

thanks


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd consider the work of a copyist to include things like dynamics, basic layout, etc. and the work of an engraver to take care of the minute notation details and formatting to make things ready for publishing. I believe that the work of an engraver will be far more as only a handful of people have the sufficient knowledge to do the engraver work.


----------



## sinkd (Dec 25, 2014)

It depends on which edition. The original ms would have had a derth of performance markings, but the Schirmer (for example) will have loads of phrasing slurs, dynamcs and fingerings which are time consuming.

I would copy one representative page (of a fugue), decide what that feels like it's worth and go from there.

DS


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 25, 2014)

> yet with plenty of markings to be done



Not to derail this, but this is baroque music and those were almost certainly added by some editor along the way. When I was taking recorder lessons as a kid, I'd always look for the least edited version.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 26, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Dec 25 said:


> Not to derail this, but this is baroque music and those were almost certainly added by some editor along the way. When I was taking recorder lessons as a kid, I'd always look for the least edited version.



There's are facsimile edition of the manuscript.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you all and thank you for your PMs as well! 

Nick: I know what you mean, and I don't know exactly what the company is looking for, but my guess is that they'll want the edited work (which is something that kinda makes sense. They did mention they remember me from my scores with Editions Musica Ferrum (contemporary music with tons of articulations and details, and that they're after the same quality).

Cheers all!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 26, 2014)

nikolas, if that's what they're looking for then of course that's the end of the story. I just used to find it annoying when someone else wrote in their own ornaments. As you know, those are improvised and totally up to the performer.

Living Fossil, sorry, I don't quite understand what you're saying.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, until I know for sure what they're after I can't assume much, except that they know me from my detailed work with my publishing house, which probably means that they want something equally detailed.

Other than that, as I said, I was (got what I'm after) looking for ideas on fees to offer a quote... Everything else is too early to tell.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 26, 2014)

@Nick:

I meant there's a facsimile edition of the WTC1. In my opinion it contains all the necessary information. Instead of indicating phrasings, slurs etc. it's better just to give an overview of the usual ornaments.


----------

